# -('-')- Kawaii conejo -('-')-



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

[align=center]




First of all sorry for the confusing title. Im mixed.





It means : Cute bunnys - take a look! These are some very pretty bunnys! 

Of course everyone thinks that the own buns are the best :bunnyheartI will be going to introduce all my buns ever and end with my present sweeties.

*Bunny Love - How it started*

In 1989 there was a little girl that always wished for a bunny. She even tried to catch wild bunnys in her grandparents garden. The buns didn't really fall for the traps though 0_o'...A while later just before she started school her parents allowed her to get a bunny.



[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]27th July 1989 - Sept.1998[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]

[align=center]Color: Russian Blue (grey)/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: Had her own strong mind, self consius, not afraid of anything, *the* boss, loved me a lot was very fixiated on me, very cuddly, cat like behaviour[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: Muemmelchen[/align]

[align=center]Death: Died after fighting cancer, found dead[/align]
Muemmel was my 1st real Pet. When I got her I chose her because she was the bunny coming up to me and sticking her tongue out^^. At home I realized I had to learn a lot about how to take proper care of a rabbit. At first Muemmel hated me and scratched me everytime I tried to get her out of the cage. My Mum helped me with handling her and with time our relationship got better and better. Eventually we became best friends. She was like a little dog or cat roaming round free over the daytime, jumping on the couch and watching TV with me..She always pushed me when she wanted to be pet. She was not nice with many others, my sister was even scared of Muemmel 0_o. When Muemmel had Babys from her Love Schnuppel she was the best Mother I have ever seen even though she was actually too old (5yrs) When Muemmel was 9 she had a little Tumor which we got removed. But another one grew on it and it grew inside too. She got skinnier and skinnier and was one day found dead in the cage. I grew up with her and she was a very important friend to me from childhood to teenage yrs. 



to be continued, notice: this is a part of the memorial section of my Homepage


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

[align=center]*Muemmels Friends*














[/align]


[align=center]11th Dec. 1993 - Dec. 1998[/align]


[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]


[align=center]Color: Schwarz Loh (balck with brown/white frame)/ brown eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: Calm and a bit shy, very active, love climbing and running[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Bunny Banane ^^[/align]


[align=center]Death: Kidneys, found dead[/align]



[align=center]Bunny was my sisters first rabbit. Unfortunalety she got pregnant very early. I was suspecting it but everyone called me crazy until I found her laying in the cage all tired and a lot of fur inside the house. There were 4 babys all dead. When I cleaned out the cage I found one baby left in the corner that was still alive but squeaking and hitting his head on the ground 0_0 I was horrified. We put Bunny and her baby in a seperate Cage but she wouldnt feed the baby. When we almost lost hope and prepared to feed the baby ourselves she understood how to be a mother and fed it. She wa just very young and I believe that unfortunate incident marked her forever. She was pretty shy but she liked to be pet by my sister. Bunny suddenly died after she got skinny and the Dr. diagnosed her with bad working kidneys.
















12th Dez. 1993- Oct. 2001[/align]


[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]


[align=center]Color: white/ blue eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: Very calm and trusting[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Casanova[/align]


[align=center]Death: Heart Attack, got scared by train rushing by[/align]



[align=center]Schnuppel was my friends rabbit, but she couldn't keep him. We found out very fast that hes was male when he got Bunny and Muemmel pregnant >_< He was Mr. charming and very much in love with Muemmel. You could see she was his favourite (she was 5 yrs. older). Schnuppel was very calm and tame. We were able to have him outside without a leash (Muemmel too) and he wouldn't run away. When he got older his teeth grew bad and he had trouble eating. The only hope was surgery which he survived. I had a friend of mine that was going to take him home because I was sick. But that friend decided to take the train and was even so stupid to stand right next to the tracks. When a train rushed by our weakened Schnuppel dropped dead and was brought home dead in his basquet. I can't describe how upset I was about that unecessary deaths of his.[/align]



[align=center]


















05th May 1994- 18th Dec. 2001[/align]


[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]


[align=center]Color: Holland grey-white/ blue eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: cheeky, playful, the baby[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Hoppeli, Hoppelchen[/align]


[align=center]Death: Teeth problems, found dead[/align]


[align=center]Hoppel was Bunnys Baby and a real Survivor not just when she was born. We saw her growing up and grew very attached to her. When she was just 1 yr. old she became terribly sick. The Dr. said she must have eaten something poisonus. We found her in the stable she looked like dead and didnt react to anything. The Dr. wanted to euthanize her but we asked him to try saving her. He said the chances were 80% that shes not gonna make it. He told us to keep her warm and give her tea. We feed her with a syringe, she slept in a basquet on a electric pad under infrared light. But really after a short while she got better, was able to lift her head, then sit up and after 2 weeks was almost fully restored. Unfortunalety she didn't win her last fight. Also teeth problems but after her surgery she still refused eating. When I got up one morning to go to school she was dead- the guinea pigs were sitting next to her. That night she died my phone was ringing 3 times and when I answered I heard nothing except a windlike noise. That was at 4 am.When I got up at 5 she was still warm, meaning she just died. If I would have paid attention to the cage when I answered the phone I could have been with her when she died.[/align]



[align=center]
[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 3, 2006)

Aww, what a beautiful post. Can't wait to see the rest of your buns!!:colors:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

[align=center]*The Bunnys after the first generation*

[/align]
[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]
[align=center]Dateof Birth: 07th Feb. 2002[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit Mix[/align]

[align=center]Color: black / brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: Likes to be pet, a calm nice guy that totally adores Browny[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: /[/align]

[align=center]He was from a local pet store.Blackywas a very tiny little guy when I got him..He didnt even want to eat regular food. When we took him to the vet we got told he would be just4 weeks old and not be used to normal food yet. We gave the pet shop a hard time about selling too young bun babys :X. Blacky loves too run around, he jumps really high in the air just for fun sometimes. I left him at home when I moved out in 2004 because I didnt want to seperate him from Browny. My sis is taking care of him now.[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]Dateof Birth: 07th Feb. 2002[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit Mix[/align]

[align=center]Color: Wild colored/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: Likes to be pet, a bit bitchy to Blacky sometimes[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: /[/align]

[align=center]When I bought Blacky my Sister got Browny a couple of days later. Browny was always the boss even though Blacky is a lot bigger. Blacky had a hard time winning her heart she used to scratch him when he tried to get near her. Today they are a very cute couple. Browny loves to dig holes..and she digs huge holes...she can fit herself in them 0_0. She is wild colored and its funny cuz she changes color every season^^[/align]


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

[align=center]*Muemmels Babys*[/align]

[align=center]Unfortunalety we dont have pics of all. The only film we got developed got damaged. I might be able to get pics of Flauschi though. Flecki just died way to early[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]

[align=center]Color: Two Facegrey-white/ blue eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: playful, very attached to me[/align]

[align=center]New given Name: Muemmel[/align]

[align=center]Death: Old Age[/align]

[align=center]Jul. 1994- ca. 2002?[/align]

[align=center]Flauschi was one of Muemmels Babys. He was my favourite and I spend time caring for him and his brother. I remeber having that tiny bunny in one hand he was laying on his back and I was petting his stomach. He became like a little dog following me around, jumping on top of me, licking my hand or laying down on his backor side to be pet. That bunny trusted me 100%. I wanted to keep him but our parents didn't allow keeping any of the babys-_-. I don't know much about his past life. I once visited him- He was living alone and was pretty agressive when people tried touching him.I heard he died of old age.[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Jul. 1994- 2002[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]

[align=center]Color: Schwarzloh mix (black with white sprinkels and white frame)/ blue eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: Nice when he was born, later agressive and shy[/align]

[align=center]New given Name: Nicki[/align]

[align=center]Death: Not sure[/align]

[align=center]Nicki was Muemmels biggest Son. He was very goodlooking and it seemed he would become like his father. We gave him to our cousins. In the beginning he lived together with a big female named Schnucki. She didn't like him at first. But they became friends. Not for long though because Schnucki died early. Nicki became a lonesome little guy. My cousin who was a small boy didn't handle him right at times and Nicki became so agressive that our older cousin felt hopeless because she couldn't pet the bunny. There were times when we were over at their house and taking care of Nicki. Surprisingly after 1 day with me he was really nice again and enjoyed to be pet.But it didn't last long my cousin didnt bring up the effort to change him for good. He lived alone almost all his life. As far as I know he got euthanized because of a bad sickness.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]Jul. 1994- Nov. 1994[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Rabbit[/align]

[align=center]Color: Hotot (White with black eye frame and black dots)/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: calm like Schnuppel, a cutey[/align]

[align=center]New given Name: Bunny [/align]

[align=center]Death: Got killed by the new owner, a little girl that treted her bad[/align]

[align=center]Flecki was Muemmels Daughter and a really pretty girl. Her eyes were framed black as if she was wearing make up and on her back she had a cross behind the neck and then 3 dots the following one smaller as the other. She was my sisters favourite and she cared for the baby. My sister was very sad when we had to give her away but we found a place at a classmates home. We quickly realized that girl wasn't treating Flecki good when we saw her throwing Flecki in puddles on a cold November day..seriously that girl picked her up trew her high in the air and Flecki landed in one of these deep dirty puddles. I beat the girls a s s and told her we will tell our parents and take he bunny away from her. But when we came to get Flecki she was already dead. She died of a lunge infection and a bad leg.[/align]


The Babys of my beloved Muemmel didn't have a happy fate and it still upsets me that we weren't allowed to keep them..


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

*Translation of the Bunny Names:*

I grew up in germany



and most names are common german bunny names.

Muemmel > Mooimmel < : Nibble (Nibbly ?)

Bunny : duh 

Schnuppel > Shnooppel < : Snuffling (Snuffy? )

Hoppel > Hop-pell < : Jumper

Flauschi > Flaowshee < : Fleecy

Nicki > Nickee < : From the name Nicolas or Nick

Flecki > Fleckee < : Dots 


up next : Jesus and Jones

Soon : Moses, Salem, Susi, Jasmin, Emily


----------



## Jenni (Jul 3, 2006)

More! More! I love reading about your bunnies.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

[align=center]*Buns that went over the rainbow bridge too early*



[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]7th Feb. 2005 - May 2005[/align]


[align=center]Breed: Lionhead Dwarf Rabbit[/align]


[align=center]Color: brown- white/ blue eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: very sweet and cute, loved to be pet on the nose[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Jeeez[/align]


[align=center]Death: Don't know[/align]


[align=center]When I got Moses in Spain I was looking for a spanish amigo. My husband went for a ride at a spanish horseranch. Later we talked to the people there a bit. There was a german lady that lived in spain and she let me see the other animals. I saw they had a lot of cute bunnys and I asked her if they would sell one. We got inside the stable and I picked Jesus..first I was thinking of taking his brother who was twice as big but Jesus was the nicer one sitting on my arms and looking at me curious. Jesus and Moses were really good friends. Moses came out of a bad environment and was pretty shy at that time but little Jesus was so calm and cute that Moses felt comfortable. The last evening I saw Jesus alive I sat at the cage and he came to the door, I pet his head and he licked my hand. The next morning he was dead and I don't know why...Moses barely ate after his death and I had to fear for his life too.[/align]






[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]18th Mar. 2005 -19th May 2006[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Breed: Lionhead Dwarf Rabbit[/align]


[align=center]Color: Peach Hotot/ brown eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: a calm and very relaxed little guy, was the leader[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Jonesy[/align]


[align=center]Death: Kidney infection?, died on the way to the vet[/align]


[align=center]When Moses was still mourning I saw Jones at a local Pet shelter. He sat in a cage with guinea pigs. I saw him chilling on the top of a bunny house. It looked a bit like lion king ^^. I took him home and Moses and Jones liked each other right away (Moses is a very friendly buck) [/align]

[align=center]Fortunalety they became great friends too.They also totally liked my dog Marlenchen and so I had the 3 of them roaming around free. Jones was such an easy to handle little guy and in his presence Moses traumatic past experiences seemed to disappear. Everyone found Jones so cute because he was so tiny. I was rather surprised and hoped he might grow since too small breeds can have problems with their normal size organs.But he was always at best health. Spring of this yr. he started getting skinnier which at fist didn't make me worry much because he was still able to run around and play without problems. The day he died I forgot to look at the pets in the morning before leaving the house. When I came home in the evening I found him lying in his cage Moses sitting next to him. He was still breathing. I was freaking out didn't know what to do. I got him out of the cage and called a cab to go to the vet. I was crying and saying "Jonesy please don't die!" He died within the next ten minutes we were in the cab. I felt so terrible I didn't even want to get another bunny any time soon. But Moses was lonely and mourning again.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

You can see that there are a lot of bunnys waiting for me behind the rainbow bridge.

:rainbow::cry2

I will prepare the picture show of my present bunnys now and hopefully be able to post it tommorow..

*@*ilovetegocalderon*, jenni*
Thank you. There are more don't worry ^^ :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

*Emi *


----------



## Jenni (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh they are so cute. Poor Jesus!! How sad


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2006)

What beautiful buns!

I'm so sorry about your lost ones, though. Binky free, little buns!

inkpansy:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks *naturestee.*

*@Jenni*

Jesus was probably pretty weak from the beginning. He was alsoreally tiny (Jones too) and a lot of tiny breeds seem to have problems with organ malfunction.

*Hope noone is confused- these buns are all passed away so far (dates under the names) and Blacky & Browny live with my Sis.*

I will blog about my current 5 buns now :


----------



## Mummel (Jul 5, 2006)

[align=center]*



My present Buns !



*[/align]





[align=center]






[/align]




[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]Date of Birth: 07th. Feb. 2005 in Llorret de mar/Spain[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Breed: Teddy Lop Mix (ears don't hang)[/align]


[align=center]Color/ Eyes: White Siam / Lightblue-red eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: Very calm, loves to be pet, likes the dog[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Mosi, Mosi-man, Bunny from hell[/align]


[align=center]I brought Moses home from a trip to Spain where he lived under bad conditions. He was caged with chicken and other animals. His long soft fur was tangled and Moses had to get a shave very soon ^^'. His friend Jesus who came from Spain too died very early unexplained. A while later I bought Moses another bunny named Jones who only became 1 yr. old because of a kidney infection. All this was pretty tough on Mosis little bunny heart and he refused eating. I spent lots of time with him and luckily he got over it. I felt very sorry for him and decided to let him have the happiest Bunny- Life that can be. Part of that was increasing the number of family members. I want Moses to have a female by his side and I hope Susi is the one. Moses is a bit spoiled sometimes and always wants some attention. He is a total cuddleball of fur. You can cuddle him like a teddy, he don't mind.[/align]



[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]






[/align]




[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]
[align=center]Date of Birth: 13th Mar. 2006[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Breed: Dwarf Lop (looong ears)[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Color/ Eyes: black / darkbrown eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: Always curious, Likes to play around, cuddly[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Schlappohr, Floppy.[/align]


[align=center]Neighbours of mine gave him away. They were going back to the states and didn't want to take him. At first he was very shy and didn't let me near him. But after a short while he got better and now is almost as tame as Moses. He loves to watch me clean the kitchen 0_o and fight the broom. Despite of what my neighbours said about him (they named him devil) he is avery cuddly cute guy. Every time I enter the room he is the first to run towards me (Moses is slower ^^) he also knows his name by now. Funny is when I give him bunny kisses on the nose and he looks at me all cnfused on cheek inside the other one out (you know what bunnys do sometimes) He still needs to gain some more weight, the past owners didnt feed him well.[/align][/align]



[align=center]









[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]




[align=center]Date of Birth: 06th Dez. 2005[/align]


[align=center]
[align=center]
[align=center]Breed: Teddy Lop (ears don't hang either)[/align]


[align=center]Color: Beige Siam/ blue eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: very calm and a loving mother of 4 right now[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Susi Zueckerschnaeutzchen (Sugarmouth)[/align]



[align=center]Susi was found over the internet. She is a pure teddy lop but her ears didnt flop. If shes relaxed they are halfway down. I find that cute but others didnt seem to think so. Thats why she was still waiting for an owner when she was 6 months old. Just after I send an email to the breeder in may Susi had babys (accidentally) and I have to wait until Juli 29th 2006 for her and the others to move in with my guys. I have been watching her babys and her. Its so cute ^^She lives in a nice home with a family that does hobby breeding.[/align][/align][/align]




[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Teen Susi ^^


[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]




[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Date of Birth: 01st Feb. 2006[/align]

[align=center]

[align=center]Breed: Teddy Lop [/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Color: White/ bluegrey eyes[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Character: vain, very strongminded, wants to be the boss[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Nickname: She got her name from the white jasmin bush[/align]


[align=center]Jasmin (> Yasmeen < ) Is a cousin of Susi. The owners intended to breed with her but her fur is not whirly enough and she also can put her ears up. I was thinking long about getting her or not - when suddenly people were interested in her I thought she was gone and felt a bit sad. But they decided for one of Susis Babys - Gesine and so I finally chose her. People always seem to want a baby bunny -_-Grown upbuns want a nice home too. And there hasn't been arabbit I couldnt "fix" yet (read Nickis story) I like Jasmins graceful look, makes her look vain.[/align][/align]




[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center][/align]


[align=center]









[/align]


[align=center]Date of Birth: 01st Jun. 2006[/align]

[align=center]
[align=center]Breed: Teddy Lop [/align]

[align=center]Color: Isabell (greybrown)/brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: cheeky[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: /[/align]


[align=center]Emily is one of Susis Babys. I chose to take in one of Susis daughters and I was totally in love with the curious little Emily. Were not sure whether her ears will flop or not but it doesnt really matter. I find Emily looks like a little stuffed animal. As soon as she is 8 weeks old she will move in here with her mum and her aunt Jasmin. Emily is a little explorer and was one of the first babys to run around in the yard.[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Susi had 5 beautiful girls. One (Twiggy) unfortunalety died 1 week old.[/align]

[align=center]Its Emily,Maria, Sandy and Gesine ( > Geyseenay < )[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, you have some beautiful Buunies. 

Are they all indoor bunnies? How many do you actually have?

sOOOSKA:apollo:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 5, 2006)

[align=center]*@Sooska*[/align]
[align=center]Yes they are all indor bunnies but get to be outside from time to time. I actually have 5 now.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*inkpansy:Some more pics :inkpansy:*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Susi and Babys outside.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The 2 handsome guys in the kitchen.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]mmmhh cheese :tongue[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 5, 2006)

Soooo cute!:inlove: I want one! I think I'll be making a trip to Germany to pick me up some bunnies:lookaround


----------



## Mummel (Jul 7, 2006)

*bbgrl20:* In germany its easy to get any kind of breed*.* I started off with one fluffy little guy and now I have 4 furballs **

*Where I got my bunnys*

When I wanted to get a friend for single Moses (after Jones death) I was looking around at the local pet shelters and bunny rescue stations. BUT they dont give pets to U.S. Military Members since a lot of pets are being left when they go back to the states :?

But I really didn't want to go to a pet shop, and I also felt bad about the thought getting an expensive bun from a breeder because I wanted to give buns a home that have it harder to find a loving home.

I thought about taking in private unwanted buns and searched in advertises on the internet. Thats where I found Susi a Teddy Lop- she was 6 months old already and had a hard times finding a home because her ears didn't flop right :craziness...She looked similar to Moses and I thought she would be a great friend for him, and they had the same ear "problem". So I sent an email saying I would like to take her in. The people didnt want much money for a defective lop. BUT

*Susi was pregnant (on accident)*

Just when I wanted to pick her up I got an email with baby pictures..Susis Babys:shock:. 



Which meant I had to wait at least 8 weeks longer..After 2 weeks the owner sent me new Baby pictures, she knew I wanted to increase the number of bunnys and asked me if I wanted to take in one of Susis Babys...Susi's Babys:cry2My Susi (that I didnt even know yet) was a mommy...how could I deny her bringing one of her babys :love:

And thats how I picked Emily..So because I felt sad for Moses I got Susi and because I felt sad for Susi I picked Emily..But that wan't it.

*Jasmin got rejected by their new owners*

Jasmin was already chosen but the new owners rejected her after a while and traded her for a Baby Bun, Susis daughter Gesine :rollseyes:Jasmin was able to put her lop ears up and that was fatal. Shes also Susis Cousin a lived with her so I decided to take Jasmin too. :innocent


*Susis Babys:*

*




*














*Gesine, Maria, Emily and Sandy*

Gesine was such a fatty that her sisters Sandy and Twiggy didnt have enough milk. Twiggy died early but I'm glad Sandy made it, shes 5 weeks old now and able to eat by herself. Emily was a bit small too but she was able tocatch up quickly.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 7, 2006)

[align=center]Ok the last thing I'm going to add for now, just wanted to share the good news.

*Angel is joining the family!
*



+



[/align]



[align=center]<--Angels Dad Captain Blaubaer and Mom Lotta-->[/align]



[align=center]=




[/align]
[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]Date of birth: 6th Mar. 2006[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Mini Lop[/align]

[align=center]Color: Isabell- Orange/ brown eyes[/align]

[align=center]Character: Still a bit shy but were going to change that[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: /[/align]

[align=center]Angel is another left over that got too old to find a new owner. On top of that she had a hard youth, she was a pretty tiny week baby. Angel is relatively shy and doesn't like to be pet. Well I promise if you check back in a few months I will update her profile to cuddly and nice She is pretty tiny and weights 2.4 pounds...I really don't care about size so I don't know how small that is. [/align]


[align=center]I was able to get pictures of her parents since the owner was so nice to let me have some. [/align]


[align=center]Angel will get here in a few days. Lets hope she will like her new home.[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Ok thats it now ^^ no more bunnys 
[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

Angel is a doll! How cute.

Loved reading your blog  Your rabbits are all so adorable. Susi looks like a little dog in some of those pics!

-Haley


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 7, 2006)

Such a nice blog with such beautiful bunnies!!!!!!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, that face is sooo cute! Angel has won my heart:hearts:

Anyone up for some bunny napping??:zoro:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Your babies are so cute. I love your white teddy/lion head with grey button nose. Too cute.

I am sorry for all of your losses.

I had 3 buns. Keep up the wonderful pics and stories. I love the way you set them up.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2006)

[align=center]*Angel moved in and brought her lil sis Mia
*
Me and a friend of mine picked up Angel yesterday. We had to drive preety far it was almost like a little trip. Also it brought us to another part of germany, the ex DDR. After WW2 germany gotsplit into two parts and in 1989 was reunited. The DDR was ruled by communists and looks different from the rest of german: You either see very old buildings falling apart, ugly concrete multi story buildings or ver modern new buildings and malls..The people there have a different mentality too and are very friendly. The closer we got to Angel the more we felt lost..we passed the smallest villages I have ever seen. It was all very farmlike ...oh and the streets were bumpy 

Angel just happened to live in the smallest town there. They didnt even have streetsigns..when we finally arrived at the top of a hill, the breeder was already waving at us. It was a huge farm complex. The bunnies lived in the old stables. Thats where they had the boxes for mothers and babies and also a stable where the bunnies could roam free. We spent 2 1/2 hours there simply just cuddling all the bunnies :hearts:[/align]


[align=center]






All the bunnies were really tame. Most of them already little lap buns. The breeder opened the door to the boxes, we had the buns looking at us out of every box one more curious than the other. They were all so adorable. I watched babys with their moms doing binkies and playing around. I felt like I wanted to take in every single bunny :groupparty:

Angel was actually not as shy as expected. Yes shes shy, but shes not afraid of people. Just from things like noise or sudden moves in general. I held her in my arm and the breeder told me I could still decide different and take another bunny. But I knew I wanted to have her :love:. She sat on my arm and put her head under my chin. She really likes to be pet. Just shy of the world but thats going to change once she lives with us.

We spent some more time in the roam free stables. The bunnies were all over us ^^ They were all mothers that don't have to raise babys right now. One of them was just unbelievable cuddly. She was a Schwarzloh colored bun. I remembered seeing her babys online. They look just like her.[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]The father is a longhair- cashmere lop. So the babys have a very silky fur. Its medium long (Mia is the 2nd one on the baby pic btw.) So I went back to the other stable to see these cuties in real life. I was petting the girls. One of them was a lot smaller but also a lot more curious. She walked up to me and wanted to be pet. When I started petting her she was laying down and after a while did a dead bunny flop while I kept petting her. That little girl was so cute I just had to take her too.


[/align]


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2006)

[align=center]



+



[/align]





[align=center]<-- Mia's Mom Lohni and Dad Captain Blaubaer -->[/align]


[align=center]=

[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]Date of birth: 8th Apr. 2006[/align]


[align=center]Breed: Mini Lop[/align]


[align=center]Color: schwarzloh/ darkbrown eyes[/align]


[align=center]Character: Very sweet baby, totally cuddly[/align]


[align=center]Nickname: Püppi (dolly)[/align]



[align=center]She is a total sweetheart, always giving me that cute look. Shes very tiny but not afraid of anything. She and Angel got the same dad which makes them halfsisters. She was the smallest bun in the litterbox but such a tough little girl. She really keeps up.[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]little girl cleaning herself

[/align]
[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2006)

Aww...I just want to kiss that little face! Give her one for me :inlove:. So happy for you and your new buns! you must be having so much fun! Keep the pics coming! Love your blog!

-Haley


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2006)

[align=center]*Bunshaving fun in the house*[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]Here I come! I can fly ![/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]And again!![/align]



[align=center]



yay![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Come on up here Angel its fun![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]Mia is tired, Angel looking cute.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Oh thats good ..keep going[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Are you ok up there?[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]Im almost as good as Angel![/align]



[align=center]*When they moved in*[/align]



[align=center]Angel is so different from what I expected. Shes some kind of little action bunny. Loves to run around and jump and climb. She used to live in a small cage most of the time so she took the chance to run around the wholehouse (see pics)[/align]



[align=center]Mia is a little cute baby, she copies was her big sis does. She also likes to drink water out of a bowl and make loud noise. After that she licks her mouth. Thats when I took a picture of her tongue sticking out[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Angel loves sitting on top of the little stool, Mia sits under it. She likes to watch things from above.[/align]



[align=center]I will bond the bunnies next weekend. First I have to take the 2 girls to the vet and get their shots. Moses just got a glimpse of the new girls and already looked very jealous..:rollseyes:[/align]



[align=center]Anyway, I love the 2 cuties already :bunnyheart:bunnyheart[/align]



[align=center][/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 23, 2006)

Aw look at them, they are soooooooo cute, I am so in love with Mia too. Her color is beautiful.

BTW my name is Angel too :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunni (Jul 24, 2006)

It's great that you have so many bunnies! (you can never have too many!) But, it is also a sad thought that you have lost some.... =(


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2006)

All of your bunnies are SO cute, wow, your house must be interesting, lol! Your rainbow bridge bunnies were very beautiful, too.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 31, 2006)

I got news, and I dont have much time to share them. I also keep Emilys other sister (the white one) Im still thinking about a real name..I thought Amy might be nice.

Im prettz sick at the moment. I will post baby pics when Im better


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in love with Mia!:inlove:

What gorgeous coloring! 

Do you know what it's called? I thought "Otter" at first, but no, the lighter color looks orange. It's beautiful.


----------



## Mummel (Aug 1, 2006)

In Germany the color is called Schwarz- Loh. The english old expression for it was 'black and tan'. Im not sure if its still called that.

This coloring does also exist in blue and havanna. Mias Dad was a blueLoh Cashmere Lop.

Black and tan: http://www.famotec.de/c105/Bilder/loh1.jpg

Black and white: http://www.kaninchenschutz.de/images/tiere/toni.jpg

Bunny was the same color and Nicki was black and white.

Blue Loh: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/critters/rabbits/images/SlvMartenBluFmWCR_U65.jpg


----------



## Mummel (Aug 9, 2006)

[align=center]*Meet Amy the Binkie Queen!!*[/align]

[align=center]how can I put it...I kept Emilys Sis too..[/align]

[align=center]I know I told myself nomore Bunnys but when I tried finding a home for Emilys Sisters noone seemed to want Amy (was Sandy named after the woman that wanted to take her in) There were 3 people interested in her. First one didnt want her because she was afraid the ears might not flop. 2nd one suddenly wanted Gesine...so I put up and advertise, a very cute one. Here its is:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Its says-[/align]

[align=center]Im the little Teddy girl Sandy.[/align]

[align=center]All my sisters already have a home.[/align]

[align=center]But I dont, even though Im so cute [/align]

[align=center]I could move in with you in August..[/align]

[align=center](flash pic)[/align]

[align=center]Do you want to be my 'owner'*[/align]

[align=center](flash pic again)[/align]

[align=center]*The last sentence is hard to translate..."_Moehrenspender_" is the person that feeds the carrots to the bunny..Its a cute way to describe a rabbits owner.[/align]
So there was a 3rd person interested, but after meeting Amy they didnt want her anymore :?


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Date of birth: 1st Jun. 2006[/align]

[align=center]Breed: Teddy Lop[/align]

[align=center]Color: white/ dark blue eyes withviolet shimmer[/align]

[align=center]Character: spunky, strong, lively and active[/align]

[align=center]Nickname: Binkie Queen[/align]

[align=center]Amy was one of the weakest of Susis Babys. Her Sister Twiggy didnt make it and even after 4 weeks Amy was still pretty weak and didnt walk around much. She ddnt get enough milk because her sisters Maria and Gesine were exceptionally big and strong. But little Amy was a fighter and as soon as she was able to eat hay she ate really good. By the time she was 8 weeks old she washeavier :shock:than all her sisters.[/align]

[align=center]She is very active. As soon as I open up the cage she jumps out and goes exploring the house. The bottom of the cage is just like 3" high but she jumps out higher to show off how good she can jump. She loves doing slide away binkies in the kitchen where the floor is slipperyone of her fav. jumps is the sideways binkie jump into the cage. She is very cuddly and tame. I love kissing her little nose, she doesnt mind at all if you give her a big smooch.:hearts:Amy has a very pretty eye color right now. Its a dark blue with a bitviolet to it. Hope it stays like that.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Thats every baby buns favourite chill out spot. The little bowl is either filled with treats or water or fruit snacks. Gotta watch them fishing for apple pieces in the water^^[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A grumpy look[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Amy flys , jumping is for sissys[/align]


----------



## Haley (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh my! Ive been wondering where you went to...now I see! Youve been busy! Amy is so adorable...you are so lucky to have all these cute little fuzzballs!. Does this put the final rabbit count up to 8???

Youre my idol Keep the pics coming.

-Haley


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 9, 2006)

Awwww she is cute. If I was allowed to have a bun again and we lived near I would have taken her in a heart beat.

Keep them bunnietures comming :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Mummel (Aug 10, 2006)

@Haley

Yah its 8 buns now..^^ at least an even nr. Oh busy?Hm, I was busy being sick. I had a flue and felt too sick to use the computer ^^'. I also put the bunnys in 3 seperate cages because I cant clean their whole room when Im sick.But that was actually a good idea since the smaller buns need to eat more high calorie food because they are skinny. I weight them daily.

Mia (Meeya) lives with the babys. Shes 4 months old already but so tiny..even too tiny for a Mini Lop..is there like a xtra mini lop ? xxs bun?She also needs to gain a bit weight.



@Sweat Peas mommy

I was not allowed to have that many..:shhhh...I will see what my husband says when he returns from Iraq..He said 6 is ok.. lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mümmel wrote: *


> @Sweat Peas mommy
> 
> I was not allowed to have that many..:shhhh...I will see what my husband says when he returns from Iraq..He said 6 is ok.. lol


lol, I was at petland today and they had a white lop that looked just like yours.


----------



## Mummel (Aug 10, 2006)

[align=center]*Bun Fun*

I took some cute pictures when I cleaned out the buns a couple of days ago. If you miss a couple- Moses, Salem and Angel are kept in another room. They are diet group M..Medium *g*

Jasmin and Susi are a bit heavy and the babys need to gain weight. Soall bunslive in 3 groups right now.

Susi and Jasmin

Emily, Amy and Mia

Angel, Salem and Moses

Here is why some buns were not wanted by other people, I love their flaws I thnk they make them unique!:









Showing off Susis magic ears..She can put both up but the right one flops if shes relaxed But with those ears she was not good enough for breeding.





Here a good picture of Jasmins fly away ears.Her ears are not floppyand not hairy enough, also her faceshould be more fluffy. Amy actually looks like Jasmins baby ^^'

Mia and Angel are very pretty, but too small and lightfor breeding. Moses is not fluffy enough and not tiny enough for a dwarf. She also got a lop face.

Salem is too long and thin, his head is too slim.

Amy and Emily have a mother with defect ears..










Amy chinning her new cage and Amy getting smooched :hearts:









Emily snacking. Her favourite food is hay -.-..no kidding









Amy digging for apple chips. Emily became fluffy huh? 











Jasmin beeging for treats









And here she is trying toget out of the cage andchecking out the baby cage.






Still trying to use the litterbox..who cares if its stacked and empty? :tongue











Brooms seem to fascinate bunnys of all ages^^See Mia fighting the evil broom.









Having many bunnies can be stressy if they want to be pet at the same time..my left hand was going left right left right 






Emily is so fluffy you rarely see her eyes. but they are actually very pretty. Its a dark grey. Since both parents were blue eyed it probably was hard for the brown eye genes that usually come with this color to come out.
[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2006)

How can people not resist them. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, bunny dance for Emily :bunnydance:My hubby thought it was one of them fluffy dogs we have here. 

they are cute. I love em. Makes me want a bunny again.  I miss my babies.


----------



## Mummel (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh do you have nomore bunnies? 

I findEmily looks like a baby Shih-tzu or some kind of new It girl dog. I already planned dressing up Paris Hilton or It Girl like and having Emily on my Arm with her hair in a ribbon..haha..would be a funny picture.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2006)

hahaha that would be cute. Get a pink bow to put it up away from her eyes.

We rehomed our 2 lops from our landlord, then we got a flemmie and found out that hubby is severly allergic.

I miss my buns especially MeatHead my flemmie. The pic below is my bun MeatHead, he is now living in Ohio and has a girlfriend named Strawberry who is also a flemmie like him.


----------



## Mummel (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh he has a pretty color ^^ I love orange Bunnys.

I have never seen this breed here though..Most people have the regular Dwarfs.

Oh an allergie is bad..my husband was allergic against the dog, but after a while it stopped. Maybe he got used to it

Haha yeah a pink bow, bunny in one arm cell phone at my ear and sunglasses, I will try that


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 13, 2006)

hahaha, we have to see that.

He is my big boy, I heard he is over 20lbs already and he is 1 year and 2 months


----------



## Mummel (Aug 15, 2006)

20 lbs ??:shock:That must be a huge bunny! Mine are about 2 1/2 lbs.

Like I said Im not familiar with this breed


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2006)

I am hoping to go and see him sometime soon. We are supposed to go to Columbus Ohio US for a picnic with a bunch of guinea pig lovers and she might bring him. Depends.


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,
I live in Germany, too and I guess, my bunny is from the same breeder as Angel.
Sammys breeder: http://www.hoppelland.de.ms 

My little Sammy (4,8lbs):









Sammy lives together with his big love Bambi


----------



## Mummel (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi,

Yes its the same breeder :shock:amazing! Small world.

Mia is from that breeder too, her sisters are still waiting for a home 

What breed are your bunnies? Cashmere mix?


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 21, 2006)

Sammy is a lionhead-lop. 

His mother Leonie:





His father Mogli:








I think, Sammy has a little bit angora in his fur He is so plushy espescially in winter 

Baby-Pics:



the right one is Sammy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 21, 2006)

:inlove::inlove:I am in love with them two. They are soooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

Awwwwww. Talk about fuzzzy babies! Too cute for words.


----------



## Mummel (Sep 5, 2006)

[align=center]*Little *[/align]

[align=center]*urplepansy:Amyurplepansy:*[/align]


[align=center]*fighting e.cuniculi/ headtilt!!!*[/align]


[align=center]As is she hasnt fought enough yetand deserves a little peace and happiness, Amy now has to fight forsurviving again...[/align]

[align=center]With her cute character she becamea special bunny very quick. I love itwhen she licks my hand,runs all over the house doing binkies or just snuggles withme.[/align]

[align=center]Everytime I enter the room she runsat me and seems to be happy that Im there. [/align]

[align=center]Last time I walked into the roomshe had trouble walking towards me..her head was twisted in a weirdway. I was shocked and knew what it was right away..[/align]

[align=center]Headtilt[/align]

[align=center]-the sickness I always feared themost. I already lost my rat daisy to it and it was horrible what shewent through. I grabbed Amy and started calling several doctors. It wassaturday and hard to find an emergency doctor. I was not too lucky, onewoman told me she was busy with the birth of a cow today and she wouldlook at Amy tommorrow. But I knew time was a factor and soIkept looking.[/align]

[align=center]I finally picked a Dr. in a smalltown nearby after question her about her knowledge aboutbunnys.[/align]

[align=center]Whenthedoctorsaw Amy she said it doesnt look too good. Appearentlyshe hasnt eaten and her temperature was low. She even suggestedeuthanizing her. But that was out of question for me...Amy eats, walksand drinks on her own still- that bunny wants to live. She looked badon the dr.s table but I knew she was just really exited.[/align]


[align=center]I was told that she has e.cuniculithe worst of all the different headtilt sicknesses. Its a braininfection, a neurological disorder. Thats what my Daisy diedof.[/align]


[align=center]Amy got a couple of shots-antibiotic, vitamin B and something for her strength.[/align]


[align=center]That was Amy at the beginning of the therapy:[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]The medication was working well andnext time the Dr. saw Amy she was surprised. [/align]


[align=center]Thats Amy after 3 days:

[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]Her head was just a little turned.She even runs around like normal, climbs on the couch etc. I admire heroptimism and strength.[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]If theres a chance for her Im sureshe will survive. If any baby bun can fight off such a bad sickness itsAmy. She probably misses her mother, sister and friends but i thinkshes glad she gets to spend time with me the whole day. I sick also sowe sit a home on the couch together most of the time.[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*I'm a fighter! *[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2006)

Awww look how cute Amy Is, she is too cute to say.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2006)

I will say a prayer for your little Amy so shegets better real soon. You are doing a wonderful job withher. Keep up the good work.

She is so lucky to have you as a Bunny Mommie.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 6, 2006)

Poor Amy! I will be thinking of you and your bunny! ray:


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Poor little Amy ray:

So much to go through for such a young little bunny. She sounds like a little trooper.

As others have said, you are such a good bunny mom and she's very lucky to have you.

I'll be keeping Amy in my prayers.ray: I hope you both get well soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2006)

My prayers for Amy. I have been battling head-tilt for a few months so I know it's hard. 



Alicia, the buns Ringo Starr (head-tilt guy) :bunnydance:, SamanthaJane:bunnydance:, Connor Grayson :bunnydance:, TeresaMekare:bunnydance:, and the rest of the Zoo Crew.


----------



## tofuhead (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope things pull through.



Awesome bunny blog! You are like a saint for bunnies.


----------



## Mummel (Sep 16, 2006)

[align=center]*:bunnydance:Amy isgettingbetter:bunnydance:*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]Amy is getting better every day.Luckily she always ate well and never seemed to loosehappyness[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Amy having fun licking my hand....shes acting like Im sick^^




[/align]
[align=center]Shes eating well




[/align]
[align=center]Uhh your butt is smelly!




[/align]
[align=center]I gotta get some air







And shes a couch potato.[/align]
[align=center]Since she has been sick she hasbeen doing a lot of dead bunny flops..I mean DEAD:shock:Onetime I walked up to her and called her- she didnt react, I poked her-she didnt react. I lifted her up a bit and thats when she finally wokeup :shock:[/align]
[align=center]With the lsight head tilt she looksreally odd when doing that. I also caught her doing some binkiesrecently. I will try to upload them.[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh Mummel,

She is too cute. I want her. I just love the fluffy face. Awww :bunnydance:Bunny Dance for you Amy.


----------



## Haley (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay Amy! :wink::angel::clover: ray:

This is great news to start my day off. Im so glad to hearit, and I love your new avatar! You are two very gorgeous girls 

Oh, and I have to ask, who's thisball of furwith Amy: 






Reason tells me thats a dog, but sometimes Moses looked like a dog to me in your pics...so Im curious!


----------



## Mummel (Nov 5, 2006)

[align=center]*In memory of *[/align]

[align=center]*urplepansy::bunnyangel:




:bunnyangel:urplepansy:*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*1st June2006- 20th September 2006*[/align]

[align=center]I have not been here for awhile because I feel to bad about Amys death. She beat E.cuniculi butwas killed one day after she was diagnosed ashealed.[/align]

[align=center]Because I was also stillsick at that time I was staying at my parents house. Amy slept in abasket in my sisters room.[/align]

[align=center]Someone in the familyprobably to close the door after entering the room and my dog gotinside. She killed Amy.[/align]

[align=center]When I got back from a Dr.sappointment I found Amy dead on the floor and my dog above her. She hadlittle wounds on her body butI dont know what actually killedher.[/align]

[align=center]I feel extremely bad aboutwhat happened to her and think I should have watched her better. I cantsay any more, everytime I think of her I break out intears.[/align]

[align=center]That day she died the Dr.told me that I was of better health now and I was so glad we both beatour sickness...[/align]

[align=center]These are the last pictures taken of her:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Amy watching TV with me[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]You can tell the top of the couch was her favourite spot[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Amy eating hercarrot porridge[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Amy sleeping on the veranda[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Amy liking fresh green[/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 5, 2006)

I will pray for you to find peace in this also for a safe journey for Amy.ray:

Hugs for you hun.:hug:

May she binkie free in the fields of fresh green grass pain free and nohead tilt. She was my favorite of all due to the cutest fuzzy lookingface and special needs animals touches my heart.

Please take the time and greive.


----------



## Haley (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh Mummel, I cant tell you much this breaks my heart.:bigtears:

I have been thinking of you guys and wondering how little Amy wasgetting on. This is such terrible terrible news. She was such a littleangel. :tears2:

I'll be keeping you and Amy in my thoughts and prayers. Try not to beatyourself up over this..you were so good to her when she was sick andthrough it all. Accidents happen. 

I hope the rest of the crew are doing well. I really hope you are able to bring them to the US with you.

Keeping you all in my prayersray:Rest in peace little Amy :bunnyangel:

Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2006)

Major hugs. A candle will be lit andvibes for you.


----------



## Mummel (Apr 21, 2007)

[align=center]Thank you all, I still miss Amy so much and wonder what shewould be like now..grown up. Emily reminds me a little of Amy, sincethey are sisters they have similar characters.

Like I posted on the Forum I'm busy moving to the states and try mybest to take all the bunnies. They will need a temporary foster homearound NY so I can get things settled, get a job and a house..hopefullywith garden ^^.

I have little time to get things done here..it feels like we are running from the military. 

Anyway for many bunnies its the first spring with me and so the got tocheck out the huge backyard. Itsacommunityyardand I only have 1 bunny out at a timeso I can watch out for danger.

*ink iris:Bunnys enjoying springink iris:
*[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*:bunny16Jasmin:bunny16*[/align]

*
[align=center]
*



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Jasmin and Marlenchen[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Yummie!! Wouldnt every bunny love gras like this?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Looking around..[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]*:bunny16Susi :bunny16*[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Susi can talk ^^.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]And..I didnt believe myeyes..Susi can run! She doesnt move much around thehouse.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Cuddles ![/align]


[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*:bunny16Emily:bunny16*[/align]

[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Fuzzy Emily liking theflowers..Her hair grew extremely fuzzy..just one littlepouf.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]The fuzzball with Wind in her mane.[/align]


[align=center]
*:bunny16Moses :bunny16*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]


[align=center]Pretty Mosi girl laying down
[/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Time for some action[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Endless hopping around!
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][suP]For all those who dontremember : Moses is a girl. Which was discovered last year in Summerwhen i had her sheduled for neutering .[/suP][/align]
[align=center][suP]Her Nick Mosi is pronounced [Mosee] btw.
[/align][/suP]
[align=center]The other bunshavent been outside yet. I want to try with a leash first since Im notsure they are gonna be as calm as the fluffy buns.[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Very lovely pictures. I am in love with your animals.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

All of your bunnies are so cute. They seem to have the most wonderful lives with you.


----------



## tksama (Apr 21, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! With a yard like that, the addition of fuzzy bunnies just makes me melt  

-Daniela


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 21, 2007)

I just love the cute fluffyness of your bunnies.

I wish you were moving to Weirton West Virginia so I can cuddle with them


----------



## Mummel (Apr 23, 2007)

[align=center]Thank you ^^.

I will pass the compliments to my bunnies.

*-Sweet Peas Mommy
*
Hey I have a friend in Falls Church..thats VA too right? 

Ok..now is Angel time 



*:angel:Angel the devil* :devil






on that pic she is recovering from a fight..[/align]


[align=center]



Ok like many now Angel had a bad fight and her Nose got injured:






Thats her nose while healing..I had to lay her on her back and cleanthe inside of the nose..the hole was almost 1/4 inch deep. The Dr.scritched dead tissue and dirt out of her nose daily hoping it growsback on.









[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

Thats her now..little pieces of her nose died and were taken off..She has a Michael Jackson nose now:






She still wants to be a model ( she looks so vain to me) do you think we can say she just had a nose job? [/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

To show you what I mean about Angel being a bully..:

She bullys my dog!!






Like bam! Right in the face!:shock:[/align]


[align=center]

And there the dog is defeated ^^:






Okay I am being to silly..Angel has a bunch of nick names by now:

-Kung Fu Bunny (thats how she fights)

-Devil..(duh)

-Bunny bitxx ( meant in a funny way)

-Knutschkugel (Smoochball)

This picture shows why she is a Knutschkugel..






She has that easter egg look.


[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Me oh my what a cutey.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not sure if it is Va or West Virginia. 

Cuteness overload:bunnydance:


----------



## Mummel (Apr 24, 2007)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I am not sure if it is Va or West Virginia.
> 
> Cuteness overload:bunnydance:


Hm..okay I guess I shoud study the map some more -_-'


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 24, 2007)

*Mümmel wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I amnot sure if it is Va or West Virginia.
> ...


----------



## Mummel (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to dig up my journal so I can find it when I post new pictures at the weekend ^^


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohhhh:shock:


----------



## Mummel (Jul 23, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ohhhh:shock:



Well, since I am not with my bunnnies any more ( they are in Germany still), I can only post the pictures my family sends me.

Jasmin and Susi died very sudden, Susi had strong bloating, noone knew why Jasmin suddenly passed. I find it odd that they are all from the same breeder - Amy, Susi and Jasmin, even related. Makes me worry about Emily.

A decision has been made and my family will keep Emily and Mia together with Blacky. They are the greatest Trio and old Blacky could not be happier. i was thinking of bringing Mia and Emily with me to the States but all the hassle, costs, and the fact that I have to take Blacky's girls made me decide it is better they stay where they are. They are happy like that, just I will miss all my bunnies.

It is very hard for me to give away Moses, Salem and Angel. I hope that the future owner will stay in touch so I know they live well.

My husband feels I am very lonely without bunnys. I grew up with them and had bunnys my entire life. He said I might be able to take in a single bunny from the States once we live in our new bigger apartment.

Right now I am busy with the move. I have many pictures of my bunny crew and I might post these belated pics in the future.

Emi


----------



## Pipp (Jul 23, 2008)

So glad to see you here, Mummel! :big kiss:

So sorry about Jasmin and Susi. 

Marriage and love means supporting each other's preferred lifestyle and deepest wishes. Your husbandcares for you and should be anxious to make you happy with either transporting your own bunnies or encouraging to find another bunny (or two) and doing what it takes to fit that bunny in.Just (reluctantly) granting permission with conditionsdoesn'tcut it! 

Hrmph. :nonono:

Don't be a stranger, love to see you here more often!

sas :nod


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

All of your babies are gorgeous. I love the pictures of Angel "attacking" the doggy


----------



## Mummel (Jul 25, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> So glad to see you here, Mummel! :big kiss:
> 
> So sorry about Jasmin and Susi.
> 
> ...


I know my husband has been very difficult in that situation. He used to say 5 bunnies are okay but that I could not bring them right away. Then he said they won't be able to live with us for a half year and I had to find a foster home. Then he complained about the flight costs and that the money I saved from my german tax returns should actually go to us not bunnies. 

After a while he said he was hopingI eventually forget about the bunnys. 

My conclusion is he has been trying to avoid getting the bunnies here all along and just kept finding excuses to kold me back.

I don't know what to think about it anymore...he is right in some things. We are not in a financially great situation anymore since leaving the military,Long Islandis also very expensive. We save a lot of money fora future house now..meaning we have a little extra at the end of the month for freetime activities or something like a pet.

I have not been on the boards that much because I did not have a bunny and getting reminded on it makes me sad ...

I will try to stop by once in a while and take part in some bunny talk.

And if I would get a bunny after the move into the new apartment I would definetly want some advice and of course like to show pictures.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 25, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> All of your babies are gorgeous. I love the pictures of Angel "attacking" the doggy


Hehe, what I actually did is getting both of them comfortable, Angel sort of rested on top of the resting doggie...all it takes is petting


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2008)

So glad you're back, Mummel! Love the pics of Angel! Looks like my Snuffy, (I mean my Paddy, I mean my PookieHe has too many nicknames, hee).


----------

